# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  GPS σε ταχυδρομικα περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

τελικά έγινε και αυτό.ήταν για πόλους περιστεραδες όνειρο επιστημονικής φαντασίας πριν καπια χρονιά.το να μπορούν να βλέπουν τα ταχυδρομικά τους περιστέρια πως έρχονται και τη πορεία κάνουν.η τεχνολογία δίνει λύση.με ένα πρωτοποριακό σύστημα παρακολουθήσεις που είναι τα γνωστά σε όλους GPS.επιτρέπει τον περιστερά να βλέπει τα περιστέρια του πως έρχονται στον προορισμό τους.με έναν μπομπο που περνάς στο περιστέρι(θα σας δείξω φώτο)αρκεί για να σε δόση το στίγμα του.μέσω του google earth παρακολουθεις την πορεία του.στοιχίζει 180 ευρώ.και κυκλοφορεί και στην Ελλάδα. εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη έχει και αντιπρόσωπο.σας δείχνω φώτο και σας δίνω και την πηγή να δείτε αναλυτικά. http://www.pigeongps.com/          θα δείτε και βίντεο με πορείες ταχυδρομικών περιστεριών.

----------


## doubler

φοβερη εφευρεση μπραβο!!!!

----------


## SteveRazis

Παιδιά είμαι απο θεσσαλονίκη και με ενδιαφέρει το GPS για ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια, ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Γνωστός μου που ασχολείται με τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια το χρησιμοποιεί εδώ και τουλάχιστον δύο χρόνια.
Τελευταία φορά τα είχε στείλει στην Ισπανία και τα απελευθέρωσαν εκεί για να επιστρέψουν στην Ελλάδα.

----------

